# John Deere 375 Round Baler



## wilgivens (Jun 26, 2013)

I recently purchased a JD 375 round baler. I have discovered that the original owner has routed the belts incorrectly and has not paid attention to the proper placement of the 4 short and 4 long belts. Does anyone have a diagram, illustration, or an explanation for the proper placement of the belts? I have a manual but the illustration is very unclear.


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

I will do some digging for you tomorrow.


----------



## wilgivens (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm sorry that it's taken me so long. I've been very busy with planting season. Start with two short belts in the center and then working outward go long then short. Example: LSLSSLSL. The short belt's minimum length is 399.75 in & maximum of 403.2 in. The long belt's minimum lenth is 407.25 in & maximum of 410.7. Hope this gets you up and running. Anything further just holler at me!


----------

